
Chrome will soon let you permanently mute websites - srathi
https://plus.google.com/+FrancoisBeaufort/posts/a1KFYUhke4Z
======
rebootthesystem
Good, but a better idea would be to flag sites that auto play video or audio
and penalize them in search.

Seriously, this is a frigging plague. I can't understand how designers
rationalize the idea of blasting someone with a video or sound without their
explicit approval. At the very least it is incredibly annoying. At worst it
can be jarring and even inappropriate depending on time, place and context of
the person doing the browser. And then there's the consumption of cellular
data if you happen to be on a mobile device.

I would like search results to include a nice bright red warning saying
"WARNING: Site auto-plays video or audio". Even better, drop them down to the
tenth page in search results until they stop being assholes.

That will fix the problem. I don't want to have to go around a bunch of tabs
and mute them.

------
joelrunyon
I would like a feature that auto-closes a site that has overly obstructive ad-
blocking features or sign-ups.

Off the top of my head:

-Forbes

-Washington Post

-Business Insider

I'm sure there are more, but that's a good start...

~~~
kevincox
I don't know about auto-close, but I would love to have a quick way to
"blacklist" websites such that whenever I saw a link to these sites it was
marked and I don't even bother clicking.

~~~
devmunchies
if Google made that kind of information (number of times a site was
blacklisted) were be available, would sites be incentivized to clean up their
act a little?

~~~
colanderman
I doubt it. Big media sites would be blacklisted by many for being "too
liberal".

------
dingo_bat
Slightly offtopic: has anybody noticed that Chrome does not let you block
notifications from Google websites like drive, docs etc? It's highly annoying.

------
sweep4r
I'm so happy since I learnt to master uMatrix...

I recommend it to everybody, especially those who are HTML developers and
already know what those checkboxes are about. Change the defaults to something
else and only unblock stuff you really trust.

